# Bar Swap: '1st Time For Everything'



## wakkatoo (24/2/12)

Continuing a topic of discussion (tips cap in direction of Lecterfan) from our Sunday meetup in Creswick, the next BAR mini swap will be in a couple of months time at a venue yet to be decided.

For this swap, you need to *choose a style of beer you have never brewed before*, give it a crack and swap it with the other participants. We will keep the number to 12 swappers maximum as that seems the easiest. 
So to join in the swap, cut and paste the list below and add your details. Oh, anyone is welcome so long you can get your beers to/from the swap. 

# Name Style

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8
9
10
11
12


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/2/12)

have many people had much with interstate swaps?


----------



## wakkatoo (24/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> have many people had much with interstate swaps?



Not personally. I guess my comment about anyone participating is more directed at those who are aware of us, but haven't made it to a meet-up / one of the melbourne crew keen to get outta the big smoke.

We are a loose connection of blokes (not the other way round :blink: !), didn't want people thinking this is a 'members only' kind of thing as that's not the purpose of group..


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/2/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Not personally. I guess my comment about anyone participating is more directed at those who are aware of us, but haven't made it to a meet-up / one of the melbourne crew keen to get outta the big smoke.
> 
> We are a loose connection of blokes (not the other way round :blink: !), didn't want people thinking this is a 'members only' kind of thing as that's not the purpose of group..



No probs!


----------



## Kleiny (24/2/12)

Any idea of when the swap might happen, i should be passing through ballarat on a regular basis within a couple of months.

# Name Style

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> have many people had much with interstate swaps?



Not officially, but Taschris and I have exchanged plenty of beers, I've also sent several around the place (losing the lotto, Poko for the shirts, etc etc) - I reckon in this context it is perhaps difficult but not impossible...of course there is the cost involved and ensuring the bottle is PET or appropriately packed :icon_cheers: 



Kleiny said:


> Any idea of when the swap might happen, i should be passing through ballarat on a regular basis within a couple of months.



I'd be guessing late April as April is full of family-friendly holidays so I don't expect people to be around the whole time, also it is more fun when you can swap beers that are close to/actually drinkable rather than waiting too long to taste them... Even if we have a meeting in April but a swap in May? Whatever...

If no one sticks a hand up again I'm more than willing to have everyone around here again! (on a Sunday for the family folk or the Satdy for the ragers, I don't care much)

# Name Style

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12



edit: Thanks to Vic45 bringing the Corio Bay Brewers calendar, I might be up for getting down to the April 27th ESB shindig, have to wait and see how we can enter before that, but it is a style I'm fond of and has been a bit kinder to me in recent times haha.


----------



## herbo (24/2/12)

# Name Style

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout :lol: :huh: h34r: Joking... will work something out later
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

Not brewed before?

Manticle: Corona imitation?

Manticle: Radler?

Manticle: Light beer?

If you do it at yours again Lecter, I might just drag those two other beared rangas up with me and show you Ballarat boys how to incinerate wood in the rain.


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

again


----------



## mesa99 (24/2/12)

# Name Style

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6
7
8
9
10
11
12


----------



## [email protected] (24/2/12)

I possibly could be interested in attending, date dependent and all that.
If i end up with something suitable for swapping and there is a vacant hole that needs filling closer to the date i may also take part.

I am still very much in the phase of brewing something new every time i brew so no problems there. Pretty sure i have only ever brewed 2 beers twice


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/2/12)

I can't add my name to the list with my phone at the moment, but would love to be included. Not sure on what id brew yet.


----------



## vic45 (24/2/12)

Ok, its my turn to host.
Due to the interest from visitors lets make this one a Saturday. 
How does everyone feel about Saturday April 28 from 5pm on? 
I will do a BBQ etc.

There is a good picnic table for mounting Beer Engines and can make a tap available in my fridge if needed. 
There is plenty (acres) of room for tents . 

Lets make this another great B.A.R. event!


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

Just typed (and lost) a massively entertaining reply.

Beer4u (and others) - regardless of whether it is at my place or not you are welcome to stay at mine overnight...just as long as you aren't put off by big dogs or overweight, heavily bearded men in their underwear!

Mans-tickle - do not judge us on wet wood in summer, but rather dry wood in Autumn! Nary a goblet-tipping witch in the region can make it through Ballarat without suffering the fiery justice of the Brown Hill magick inferno! The pyres are high and the flames are cleansing at a Ballaratian Samhain!

edit:* SATURDAY APRIL 28! I'M There...* Same conditions apply for those who might want to sttend but might want to crash at my joint overnight (but I'm not driving!)


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel
9
10
11
12

@ lecter: jus' don't burn my taint a' th' witching hour and shay'll be upward the shinney sister widdershins turn.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

I have no witty reply.


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

Would it help if I drank your beer and liked it?


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

It would might if you helped my drink and beered it.


----------



## brettprevans (24/2/12)

I might be in this. A few others might lije brendo and maple.

I might be being this weekend


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

That's for people with beerds.


I stop now.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I might be in this. A few others might lije brendo and maple.
> 
> I might be being this weekend






manticle said:


> That's for people with beerds.
> 
> 
> I stop now.



'Being' is for all entities who are aware of their own presence within a temporal now-ness, do not deny that to people with beards only...

To the non-Manticles: please come across/up (across longitudinally, up latidunally) and say gday!!! I am the only shithead, the rest of the BAR are normal!


----------



## manticle (24/2/12)

I SAID BEERDS!


----------



## Lecterfan (24/2/12)

:lol: Aaaaahhhhh (pun acknowledged :lol: :icon_chickcheers: ).





Shoosh! The grown ups are talking!


----------



## Beastie (25/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel
9 Beastie ?????
10
11
12


Just tried malting my own grain, so might make it up as I go along.


----------



## vic45 (25/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel
9 Beastie ?????
10Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11
12

We are going to need to extend to 15 at least, there is still a few regulars to come.

Herbo, I had nightmares about oatmeal stout last night, I'm sure I am not alone. Thank you very much!


----------



## manticle (25/2/12)

Just to add - I dobbed iamozzy and vitalstats in - they may actually not be available or wish to come but not swap so don't count them (or myself) as confirmed yet. Had a great time at Lecters last time though so I'm keen to try.


----------



## vic45 (25/2/12)

I am sure we can accommodate whoever confirms as a starter no sweat.


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/12)

We'll make something work Manticle - probably me and 3 others is pushing it a bit with my gorgeous gf driving us out and back, but me and 2 others would be easy done...(unless you want to put yourselves in the capable hands of Vic45 haha)..yob's had a go, see if Vital wants to have a crack maybe (in the short term yob!!!)?

VIC45: cascadian dark ale hey??? Nice.


----------



## vic45 (25/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> .(unless you want to put yourselves in the capable hands of Vic45 haha)
> 
> .



There will be plenty of dry places to sleep is the weather is rough and the locals here have agreed not to shoot at strangers that weekend so you are quite safe. 

That goes for you too Richy.


----------



## cam89brewer (25/2/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Continuing a topic of discussion (tips cap in direction of Lecterfan) from our Sunday meetup in Creswick, the next BAR mini swap will be in a couple of months time at a venue yet to be decided.
> 
> For this swap, you need to *choose a style of beer you have never brewed before*, give it a crack and swap it with the other participants. We will keep the number to 12 swappers maximum as that seems the easiest.
> So to join in the swap, cut and paste the list below and add your details. Oh, anyone is welcome so long you can get your beers to/from the swap.
> ...



So where in North east Vic are you? seeing that you are making the trip down.? I am also from N E


----------



## cam89brewer (25/2/12)

or is your profile incorrect?


----------



## Lecterfan (25/2/12)

vic45 said:


> There will be plenty of dry places to sleep is the weather is rough and the locals here have agreed not to shoot at strangers that weekend so you are quite safe.
> 
> That goes for you too Richy.


 
Even if I harass the neighbour's chickens???

I'll keep that in mind but my awesome GF is happy to do an 11pm pickup at Garibaldi....we'll see what happens with the out of towners hey? 




cambrew said:


> or is your profile incorrect?



Chillax on the combative tone dude :beer: , he is nohwere near as "NE Vic" as you are (in my books anyway) so if you want to take that into account re attendance then that's fine, but Wakka hosted the last meeting and it was sweet!

It would definitely be a huge hike for your good self but as Vic45 says there's going to be plenty of room to unroll the swag!

At the end of the day it's all about arguing talking about beer and the methods by which we produce it hee hee (some people are just more right than others haha!).

Rogginfugginroll...


----------



## wakkatoo (25/2/12)

cambrew said:


> or is your profile incorrect?




Fair call. Although I hadn't looked at it in a while, it used to say From: NE Vic and Lives: Creswick. It would appear the 'lives' bit no longer exists.
Technically correct still tho. I am 'from' there, Benalla in fact. Spent 10 years in and around wodonga as well. Just don't live there anymore. Anyhoo - I fixed it for your benefit  



Moving on: looks like a good turnout already. See how we go with numbers - from reading thru a couple may not yet know they are a part of it yet! Nice to see the BAR events attracting interest out of the local area too. Works well with our club motto of 'world domination' h34r: 

I'll be there on April 28 - will ask for a patch of dirt for the swag/tent.


----------



## cam89brewer (25/2/12)

didn't mean for it to be a combative tone :lol: just thought if someone from up here was going then carpooling would be the way to go, but only realised that it is way to much of a hike for me. So instead might try and organise something of the like up here... but enjoy your swap some of the best beers are made by trying new things and the hardest part is trying to replicate those good brews again  :beerbang:


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/12)

Cambrew: All good! Obviously just my (mis)interpretation of the tone (I shall refrain from a psychoanalytic, or even Derridian, critique of what that potential reveals about me).



cambrew said:


> might try and organise something of the like up here... :beerbang:




That's the way to do it! Keep pushing and pushing, same with the Tassie guys and the WA guys, you just push and push and eventually if you set a date and a place the ball starts rolling (mostly watching the threads where people try to get something started the only thing holding them all back is someone willing to set a concrete time and date...from there on you just have to keep the momentum up :icon_cheers: ). 

Of course it's harder when it's only 4-5 people spread over a couple of hundred kms...


----------



## pommie_granite (26/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel
9 Beastie ?????
10Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12


----------



## mesa99 (26/2/12)

vic45 said:


> Saturday April 28 from 5pm on?


  Fully booked that weekend. I'll just go an drown my sorrows in a Bright Ale :drinks: .


----------



## Yob (26/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel  American Amber ?
9 Beastie ?????
10Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12


----------



## Muscovy_333 (26/2/12)

iamozziyob said:


> 1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
> 2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
> 3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
> 4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
> ...



It is my birthday eve....hopefully i can share it with complete strangers!


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/12)

Muscovy said:


> It is my birthday eve....hopefully i can share it with complete strangers!



NICE ONE!


----------



## manticle (26/2/12)

iamozziyob said:


> 8 Iamozziyob: Tripel  American Amber ?



You've done that before.


----------



## bullsneck (26/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel American Amber ?
9 Beastie ?????
10Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..

Reserves:
1: bullsneck - American Wheat


----------



## Lecterfan (26/2/12)

bullsneck said:


> Reserves:
> 1: bullsneck - American Wheat



Dude!

This is out of control - it is up to vic45 but I reckon we should open this up to more people, I can deal with letting go of more than 12 longnecks in one go - the great thing about a swap is you get to taste a heap of other ingredients and brewing styles (and get as many longnecks back as you lose!!!!)....plus we are all on level ground by trying something we haven't previously.

Although with an event like this getting 12 definite swappers is sometimes difficult so you may be in with a good chance B!


----------



## bullsneck (27/2/12)

Here's hoping I scrape in.

Scrapping the American Wheat idea, going Bohemian Dunkel!


----------



## Yob (27/2/12)

manticle said:


> You've done that before.



I have? Aah the xmas swap? Bugger, sits thinking cap on and ponders possibilities, 

I wonder if there is time for a Heather ale?


----------



## Lecterfan (28/2/12)

Based on a brief stock take I am going to have to work with what I've got (I'm running dangerously low) - I'm revising mine from new and interesting to new and basic - Brown Porter. The challenge remains for me to make a highly drinkable mid abv beer that I've never made before though - it's just not quite as wild as trying something with completely new ingredients.

If we do this again later in the year (hopefully after a grain bulk buy) I promise to do something completely new (ingredients, not just style).


----------



## vic45 (28/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel American Amber ?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14
15
16
17
18
19
20

12 spots filled a bit quicker than anticipated so lets go to 20 and see how we go.

Non swappers are more than welcome as are new B.A.R. members. 
Its an ideal time for new (and experienced) brewers to get some feedback, so bring something you have brewed.

Looking forward to this one :beer:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (28/2/12)

Tallies or stubbies required for the swap?


----------



## wakkatoo (28/2/12)

Muscovy said:


> Tallies or stubbies required for the swap?



Tallies. Glass or plastic, we don't discriminate.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny (have to think about it)
3 Lecterfan - ****changed due to stocks******** - Brown Porter, Rye something or a Harvest APA with homegrown columbus and cascade (not new but meh).
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel American Amber ?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14
15
16
17
18
19
20



vic45 said:


> 12 spots filled a bit quicker than anticipated so lets go to 20 and see how we go.
> 
> Non swappers are more than welcome as are new B.A.R. members.
> Its an ideal time for new (and experienced) brewers to get some feedback, so bring something you have brewed.
> ...



I think that's a good point (re: brewing a tried and tested for feedback from others rather than something new...the something new idea was spawned by Vic13 in regards to wanting to taste something different from brewers who we all know do a decent X but have never tried Y and if this extends beyond the B.A.R. crew then it doesn't matter much as it will all be new).

If it turns out to mostly be the regular B.A.R. crew I have ample of my 'new unknown recipe attempts' for people to taste anyway, so even if I swap something where you all roll your eyes at me for another American hoppy type thing, I promise I'll have two new styles (for me) in kegs/bottles to taste on the night anyway...


----------



## colonel (29/2/12)

Damb and Botheration!
Here's another gig i won't be able to get to.
If I was a conspiracy theorist, I might think you guys consult with my missus before choosing dates!

Oh well, maybe next time
Enjoy!!


----------



## Kleiny (29/2/12)

Update beer style, its from the CYBI series and ive been meaning to do i for a while.


1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: Tripel American Amber ?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## mmmyummybeer (29/2/12)

so glad to hear more spots have opened up. I was just wondering if it is family friendly as i am keen to come and talk all things beer and meet more brewers. however with the distance we will need to bring along our caravan and 3 year old. just wondering if any other kids will be there and if there allowed.


----------



## Yob (29/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: ? still thinking :unsure: 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
[/quote]


----------



## vic45 (29/2/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> so glad to hear more spots have opened up. I was just wondering if it is family friendly as i am keen to come and talk all things beer and meet more brewers. however with the distance we will need to bring along our caravan and 3 year old. just wondering if any other kids will be there and if there allowed.



My kids wont be there and as far as I know there will be no others??

But if you want to bring them and your partner they will be made most welcome.

Caravan is a great idea as it will save you from listening to vic13 snoring like he did after a few at the last case swap. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (29/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14
15
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## mmmyummybeer (29/2/12)

If no one minds our 3 year old coming with us then count us in.

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14 mmmyummybeer - ????
15
16
17
18
19
20

[/quote]


----------



## wakkatoo (29/2/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - something continental...much like my philosophy I grow weary of the Americans and the English...it will be German (wheat) or Belgian.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14 mmmyummybeer - ????
15
16
17
18
19
20


No probs on the kids from me. 99% sure they will be the only ones there, just FYI.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/3/12)

See Post #50 - keep up you lot, reply to the most current list!


1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - ****changed due to stocks******** - Brown Porter, Rye something or a Harvest APA with homegrown columbus and cascade (not new but meh)
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14 mmmyummybeer - ????
15
16
17
18
19
20

Cambrew - mmmyummybeer, maybe you guys need to talk about travel?

Now that the numbers are open, will the threat of attendance dissipate? That is the question... doesn't bother me, that is less beer I have to give away hee hee hee

Also please bear in mind that you CAN attend as a NON SWAPPER (looking squarely at the guy with the sweet ale on tap)...the important thing is attendance and a bit of fun, all the other stuff is secondary...


Vic45, your wy1084 is waiting at our grain-fed goat associate's pub for you...


----------



## Beastie (1/3/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> If no one minds our 3 year old coming with us then count us in.
> 
> 1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
> 2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
> ...



I don't think you can brew the same style as me, one of us will have to change.


----------



## manticle (1/3/12)

They're different.

mmyummy: ????

You: ?????

Like the difference between xxx and xxxx


----------



## Lecterfan (1/3/12)

I might knock out a heavily hopped batch of ??!!!!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (1/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I might knock out a heavily hopped batch of ??!!!!



Wiked!

Thats my fave.



Tasted my first AG Saison this evening after 2 weeks conditioning. 

I'm after some feedback on it, so it is on the list...should be ready for appraisel by 28th.

Might try to do my first wheat thingo for the swap as well.


----------



## vic13 (2/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - ****changed due to stocks******** - Brown Porter, Rye something or a Harvest APA with homegrown columbus and cascade (not new but meh)
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - American Wheat
14 mmmyummybeer - ????
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20


I will be there not sure what to make yet but I will keep in touch. and just for vic45 i will be bringing my case swap snoring machine !!


----------



## bullsneck (2/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - ****changed due to stocks******** - Brown Porter, Rye something or a Harvest APA with homegrown columbus and cascade (not new but meh)
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - ????
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20

Updating my beer...


----------



## Beastie (2/3/12)

manticle said:


> They're different.
> 
> mmyummy: ????
> 
> ...


No, its just a difference in dialect, we are both spelling it as we pronounce it, its still the same style. 
Where as lecters is totally different.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/3/12)

Dearest Manticle et al.,

I am probably (hopefully) going to stay the night out at Vic45's so please factor that into your plans...I can easily take a few out and then back to my place the next day, but at this stage I'll just be swagging it up in Garibaldi...

R.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/3/12)

bullsneck said:


> 1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
> 2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
> 3 Lecterfan - ****changed due to stocks******** - Brown Porter, Rye something or a Harvest APA with homegrown columbus and cascade (not new but meh)
> 4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
> ...


----------



## Lecterfan (8/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: Siason or wheat thingo tbc..
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20

Updating my beer...also...

10 and 10 sounds fine myb (too many letters ion your name haha), you will probably find that even though it's been opened up the numbers have probably peaked and quite possibly not everyone will be able to come anyway.

I'm looking forward to this one, I am drinking heaps less now I'm back at Uni and should have quite a few different beverages for people to taste.


----------



## manticle (8/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I am drinking heaps less now I'm back at Uni .


really? I blame my masters for over consumption.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Little Sumpin Sumpin (Hoppy Wheat) hopefully as long as i actually brew a beer soon.
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA? 
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20

Updating... for the time being


----------



## Yob (9/3/12)

bit :icon_offtopic: but ran across this

LINKY

Bit pricey too for my taste but thought someone may be interested.

Yob

[edit] If I bring a keg of naturally carbed something something, will there be a spare line I can hook it to? just a thought as it was a pita last time cleaning all those bottles with a hangover


----------



## vic45 (9/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> [edit] If I bring a keg of naturally carbed something something, will there be a spare line I can hook it to? just a thought as it was a pita last time cleaning all those bottles with a hangover



I've have a spare line for everyone to share, but there will be 3 (at least) beer engines and a few picnic taps, so you are well covered :beer: 

Hopefully brewing my swap on the weekend.


----------



## Yob (9/3/12)

hopefully getting mine in too, looking forward to it, though it must be said im thinking of dropping as a swapper... Ive got a garage half full of swapsies due to an numbers error in December and am struggeling to dink my way out of it :lol: 

help me Im drowning in swap beers


----------



## manticle (9/3/12)

I'll help you with any good ones.

Matter of fact there were quite a few good ones in that swap. I'll be helping vitalstatistix with his this Sat so I'm sure I could lend a hand your way.

Still not sure what to brew for this one.

An imperial something will probably need too long to age, a gose won't be to most people's tastes, the unblended 2 month lambic was a (hopefully obvious) joke.

Maybe a mild or a UK brown. Or a US stout or a black IPA/IBA but I'm not really a fan of the style.

Brown or mild seems like the go.

Or corona. From a mexican cerveza tin. Supply your own lemons.

@lecter - I had figured if we do end up coming up, that we'd crash wherever we were swapping. Considering last time I finally crawled into bed around 4.30 (well next to bed considering some thieving English bastard stole mine) I don't expect people to patiently wait around for manticle to stop crapping on about waffles and needing more beer so they can drive him a few kms east/west/wherever.


----------



## Yob (9/3/12)

there will be plenty of willing boots to wake you again  

mmmm... ballarat meat pie and cofee, breakfast of champions :lol: 

happy to organise the drive again with the {ed} city folk


----------



## Kleiny (9/3/12)

Beer changed as i brewed today, see how it goes, and i might want a spot on a hand pump if its good.

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Oatmeal Stout Joking... will work something out later
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20


----------



## herbo (9/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Manticle: Unlbended 2 month old gueze, corona clone, Gose or berliner weisse
7 Vitalstatistix: Australian Lager
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20


Update on style, I think I'll brew a German Wheat adaptation. May change though depending on spare time available (limited at the moment but hoping to free some up soon).


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 
7
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20

Just removed my and Vitalstatistix's name from the swap.

There is a massive likelihood that we will be coming up and I for one will bring plenty of beer - just not sure I can commit to brewing and swapping something I haven't brewed before between now and whenever it needs to be ready.

If that changes, I'll add myself back in.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/3/12)

manticle said:


> Just removed my and Vitalstatistix's name from the swap.
> 
> There is a massive likelihood that we will be coming up and I for one will bring plenty of beer - just not sure I can commit to brewing and swapping something I haven't brewed before between now and whenever it needs to be ready.
> 
> If that changes, I'll add myself back in.



Well, if you can still make an appearance that would be great - it kills a few birds with one stone in some respects (although we can still aim for the semester break!). I have a half decent "Lecterfan darkish Farmhouse Ale" that I'd be keen for you to taste and comment on (and Wakka also with his love and knowledge of the Belgian stuff, and of course the Warrnambool contingent). I'll also have some reddish beers that I need a few of the crew to taste...

I'm even toying with the idea of smashing out another Rye beer for Pommiegranite's approval! (Don;t know what to do though...maybe a RyePA as they call it).

This will be a great night, a chill Autumn evening with great beer and a really decent pakkacunce to talk to and have a laugh with. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (12/3/12)

Still have the same intentions I always had to attend - last one was a pakkalarfce with a pakkacunce.

Just not committed to the swap thing. May not do Vic Xmas in July either but I will still definitely attend that. If I can get a mild on in time, I will but brewing plans for the next few weeks are very specific.

On another note - this is me* next weekend (brewing the day after)







*Simulation only, actually not me, actually not the people with whom I will be attending and actually not the foliage in front of which I may be, weather dependent.

I look more like this:


----------



## Lecterfan (12/3/12)

:lol: 

I'll be doing something similar in May. I will be wearing either cowboy boots or johnny rebs underneath though...just to be comfortable haha...

I'm looking forward to another Melb swap as I am now more comfy as an AG brewer etc so the feedback this time can hopefully be less diplomatic and generally positive because the beer is ok hahahaha


----------



## Yob (15/3/12)

1 Wakkatoo Probably something Belgian
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 
7
8 Iamozziyob: DSGA?
9 Beastie ?????
10 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
11 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
12 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
13 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
14 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
15 Vic13
16
17
18
19
20

Have removed myself from the swap as I just dont think I have the time to get one conditioned in time... the DSGA I was going to brew somehow turned into a 1061 AIPA :blink: 

For some inexplicable reason almost every 'recipe' I try ends up with a severe pimping.. 

Still attending fo shiz

Yob


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

I'm boiling the guts out of mine right now. Already reduced 3L down to 200mls of goodness in a separate pot.

I've dubbed this a "winter ale" as it doesn't meet any categories (heaven forbid Lecterfan should brew a normal beer!)...a few of you tried my last Old Ale and thought it was ok...this one is similar but less adjunct (although what there is of adjunct is a touch more extreme/focussed/purposive this time around)...I know it's poor form to swap beer that probably isn't ready to drink. Mine will probably be drinkable on April 28th, but I've designed it so that the rest of the batch can be knocked over around the Winter solstice (although if I can tuck one away for 12 months or so I'll do that also...). I will bring plenty of ready-to-drink beer to the shindig.

OG 1.061, %67 efficiency, 27L batch (23ish into fermenter - for some reason I can't get beersmith to do a pretty cut and paste format like others do):

%80 golden promise
%6 Victory
%2.3 simps dark crystal
%1.5 simps light crsytal
%1.1 simps choc
%1.8 Black
%3.8 treacle (only CSR, but the last one I used this in was nice)
%4.5 dark brown sugar

wy1084, some Cal Chloride and Cal Sulphate for strike water (mash maintained ph of just over 5 for the entire process with my weird non sparge mash out final volume bullshit that I do).

50 IBUS Northdown FWH, Brown Hill Goldings at flameout (about 20 gms dried).

wy1084...heaps of it, a slight over pitch as it will be fermented cool for the first 24 hours and I love wy1084.


----------



## vic45 (18/3/12)

Must be the day for it, I just started chilling my swap.


----------



## Wolfman (18/3/12)

Howd ya pull up after the beards on Friday night YOB?


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

vic45 said:


> Must be the day for it, I just started chilling my swap.



Any details you'd care to share or are we to be kept in suspense? Did you blacken with a carafa type or a roast/black type? Yeast?


----------



## vic45 (18/3/12)

5.3kg Trad Ale
350g Carafa 2
350g wheat
300g pale choc
300g crystal 120

1064 og 73 ibu

Horizon bittering 
Nelson sauvin and Pacific jade at 20, 10, 5, flame out.
Dry hop Nelson sauvin.
S05
Cal chloride and cal sulphate into very soft tank water.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

Wow! I'm looking forward to trying that - a big whack of choc and crystal!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/3/12)

Bit nervous fellas.
After crash chilling the Honey Wheat Ale a couple of days ago i set up to bottle tonight. 
On tasting a sample it is displaying some traits i'm not so sure about...
I think the Honey has turned it back into a kit and kilo beer!
Had a great decoct stepped mash and a perfect ferment (at 18 degrees) over 2 weeks. left it on the yeast for an extra week to clean up before crash chill. 

I will let it condition and jeep an eye on it, but at this stage I'm reluctant to use this as a swap beer..even if it is my first wheat beer. 
And i was so excited!
Will keep you posted


----------



## Lecterfan (18/3/12)

Age can do wonders to the beer you nervously taste from the hydro sample!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/3/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Age can do wonders to the beer you nervously taste from the hydro sample!




Hope so, 
I normally have a pretty god idea of where my beers are going to finish based on the hydro sample. 

But i have never done a wheat beer, so am hoping it is just somehthing im not used too. 

My first impression is that it has been fermented too high, but i have checked it daily and my stc-1000 has kept it at 18 no sweat. 

Has anyone else had anthing similar using honey at this temp? I am wondering if honey should be fermented as low temp as possible??

4 weeks to condition. will keep an eye on things.


----------



## Yob (18/3/12)

Wolfman said:


> Howd ya pull up after the beards on Friday night YOB?



Ha.. Was a frikkin good night, had a good case of beard love.. lol, i cant seem to go anywhere without running into you bastards.. Ha.. Ha..


----------



## wakkatoo (30/3/12)

Okay, It's been about 2 weeks so its fair to say 12 is our number. I've updated it so that we are all numbered 1-12 which will help when swapping (make sure you include your swap number.


So: label your beer however you like, but you MUST put a sticker on the cap with your swap number. Bring at least 12 bottles of it to the swap (you will take one of yours home). 


1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99 - Erm.. Let me think about that one.
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
10 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## Kleiny (30/3/12)

I have most likely mist it BUT

when is the swap and where (post it loud and proud)

cant be f'd looking for the details

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (30/3/12)

Saturday April 28 from 5pm onwards
Venue: Vic45's (garibaldi) 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## vic45 (30/3/12)

Kleiny said:


> I have most likely mist it BUT
> 
> when is the swap and where (post it loud and proud)
> 
> ...



Its at my place at Garibaldi (20 mins your side of Ballarat) on 28th April at 5pm onwards.

Anyone who wants/needs to is welcome to arrive earlier than five and witness my prowess :lol: on the bbq etc.


Beaten by wakka, went for a refill during post.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/3/12)

wakkatoo said:


> So: label your beer however you like, but you MUST put a sticker on the cap with your swap number. Bring at least 12 bottles of it to the swap (you will take one of yours home).
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.



NO! I won't put a sticker on, I'll just write the number on the cap  

...oh and "a medium dark ale" turned into a %7.2 winter ale. It'll be nice winter 2012, unfortunately probably much nicer winter 2013 haha....




vic45 said:


> Anyone who wants/needs to is welcome to arrive earlier than five and witness my prowess :lol: on the bbq etc.




I might turn up a bit earlier depending on a number of things, but it won't be too drastic...


----------



## Yob (31/3/12)

How you getting there Ricardo? Need/want me to swing past and pick you up on the way? I'd think we would be getting there mid arvo (1 - 2) or something? 

(times and numbers from Melbourne still TBC)

assume that there will be space in the car..

Anybody else from Melbourne want/need to pool?

Yob


----------



## Lecterfan (31/3/12)

iamozziyob said:


> How you getting there Ricardo? Need/want me to swing past and pick you up on the way? I'd think we would be getting there mid arvo (1 - 2) or something?
> 
> (times and numbers from Melbourne still TBC)
> 
> ...



Nah mate I'll work out my own way, that's going to be a busy weekend for me - without sounding presumptive, I would suggest you talk to Vic45 if you intend getting there that early as he has kids, business etc etc to take care of before we all descend on him!


----------



## Yob (2/4/12)

facepalm... ahhh the_ HOST_ 

Vic45 please disregard my slightly confusing and silly PM...

Let me know if it would be better to arrive after 3 or what time suits you better...

On the up side, I do have a (bottled <_< ) brew set aside for the day... will be my 8th AG brew and is (was) going down nicely on the weekend..


----------



## billygoat (2/4/12)

As an earlier post states: 5 pm onwards.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/4/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Saturday April 28 from 5pm onwards
> Venue: Vic45's (garibaldi)
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## mmmyummybeer (3/4/12)

Just bottled up the Raspberry and Choc orange Porters. So far so good hopefully they will carbonate up in time.  .


----------



## wakkatoo (3/4/12)

Mine is still in the fermenter - will bottle on Friday or I may keg, carbonate and then CPBF it before the day. All depends on how much time I have - got a fe good friday jobs lined up before heading away for a couple of nights.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/4/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Just bottled up the Raspberry and Choc orange Porters. So far so good hopefully they will carbonate up in time.  .



No stress - I'm bringing heaps of carbonated beer for immediate consumption, but my swap beer will need aging, and big dark and high ABV could do with as many months as you want to throw at it!


----------



## Lecterfan (13/4/12)

I guess I should bottle my swap beer this weekend hey? Been aging nicely, smells bee-yoo-dee-full....


----------



## herbo (13/4/12)

Been washing bottles tonight (hate that job). Mine will be in bottle tomorrow morning. The bottle tree looks sweet stacked up on the kitchen bench


----------



## Lecterfan (14/4/12)

righto, all done...probably a touch over carbonated if anyone actually keeps it for more than say 4 or 5 months (as it will definitely improve with age), but it will easily be fully carbonated and well-drinkable by the winter solstice (the intended 'drink on or after' date).

As always, I'm really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Kleiny (14/4/12)

should bottle this week sometime still waiting for it to clear out of the keg.

not very confident on making the day at this stage as im busy with work commitments, not that i will be at work on the Saturday just away from the family all week. (hard to get another leave pass).

I will however drop the swap off at either wakka's or lecter's as i pass ballarat on a regular occasion at the momment. Then pick up my share from there as well. 

Hope to make the day still but we will see.

Kleiny


----------



## mesa99 (15/4/12)

Hi Lads..

As you know I ain't attending this but was still keen for a swap. I've come to a realisation that I ain't going to have time to get this ready by swap day.

To make it up to yall, I'll drop some long necks with vic45 for sampling on the day. That is sampling *on the day*, vic45!

New list.

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: American Honey Wheat Ale (travelling nicely in the fermenter)
10 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## [email protected] (15/4/12)

mesa99 said:


> Hi Lads..
> 
> As you know I ain't attending this but was still keen for a swap. I've come to a realisation that I ain't going to have time to get this ready by swap day.
> 
> ...



I could possibly be keen to slot in there if no one minds.
I have a Red / amber ale thingy which has taken a few twists and turns, could be pretty decent or be shite? just finishing up in the fermenter.
I am throwing loads of home grown chinook hop hash at it so it should be interestingly hoppy...?
Happy to let someone more " local " take the spot if they want it as its a fair mission for me.
Will see how my ale progresses over the coming week and if anyone else wants in.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## mesa99 (15/4/12)

Beer4U said:


> I could possibly be keen to slot in there if no one minds.
> I have a Red / amber ale thingy which has taken a few twists and turns, could be pretty decent or be shite? just finishing up in the fermenter.
> I am throwing loads of home grown chinook hop hash at it so it should be interestingly hoppy...?
> Happy to let someone more " local " take the spot if they want it as its a fair mission for me.
> ...



Take it mate. The lads with be happy to meet a new face.


----------



## vic45 (15/4/12)

Beer4U said:


> I could possibly be keen to slot in there if no one minds.
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Consider yourself in.That's great.
I don't know where you are in Gippsland, but it is 4.5 hours from here to Bairnsdale.


@messa.... you make it sound like I can't be trusted with a few beers. h34r:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (15/4/12)

Updating the list fellas;

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Mesa99
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: Vienna Ale (Bottled today!)
10 bullsneck - Bohemian Dunkel
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## Lecterfan (15/4/12)

Beer4U said:


> I could possibly be keen to slot in there if no one minds.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Be great to see you again dude!


----------



## bullsneck (15/4/12)

I think my 'pull out' post was lost in the eather somewhere. Infected lager dammit. Beer4U, you can have my spot.


----------



## [email protected] (15/4/12)

mesa99 said:


> Take it mate. The lads with be happy to meet a new face.



Thanks mate 



vic45 said:


> Consider yourself in.That's great.
> I don't know where you are in Gippsland, but it is 4.5 hours from here to Bairnsdale.
> 
> 
> @messa.... you make it sound like I can't be trusted with a few beers. h34r:



Cheers
Down near Yarram google tells me 4hrs to Garibaldi




Lecterfan said:


> Be great to see you again dude!



Likewise champ, i am keen for an adventure and have not been your side of VIC yet! doubt il get anything into the Melb July swap.
As mentioned dependant on how this beer develops this week?


EDIT:

Updating the list fellas;

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 Beer4U - If my beer looks like it might be swappable
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: Vienna Ale (Bottled today!)
10 
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## MaestroMatt (16/4/12)

I have been threatening on the last couple of BAR meets that I would make the trip east and I think it's about time I actually did it! I am also planning on heading to the VIC swap so it would be good to know at least a few faces when I get there!

I was contemplating filling in a spot on the swap list but my only beer in circulation at the moment needs quite a bit longer in lagering - it's been a VERY slow start to the brewing year.

So, if it suits the court, I will come and join in on the festivities and make a weekend of it in Ballarat. I won't have much in the way of offerings for brew but happy to contribute to the chow - let me know.

Just so I don't have to dig through the thread.....where am I heading?


----------



## billygoat (16/4/12)

Vic45's place at downtown Garibaldi.


----------



## vic45 (16/4/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> I have been threatening on the last couple of BAR meets that I would make the trip east and I think it's about time I actually did it! I am also planning on heading to the VIC swap so it would be good to know at least a few faces when I get there!



Always good to meet a new brewer, this is shaping up pretty well. Even the weather looks like it will be on our side.


----------



## manticle (18/4/12)

Sat 28 April I cannot attend.

I look forward to catching up with you beared blokes again sometime.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (18/4/12)

manticle said:


> Sat 28 April I cannot attend.
> 
> I look forward to catching up with you beared blokes again sometime.




And i was hoping to get your opinion on a recent attempt at a Saison Manticle...


----------



## manticle (18/4/12)

That can still be arranged one way or another. 

A very close friend of mine has recently bought a house (warehouse) with his lady and will be warming the house that very evening. There may be meats that have been cold smoked for 14 hours available.

Sorry ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## wakkatoo (18/4/12)

Sorry to hear manticle. Will see you at another gathering no doubt. 
Mines in the bottle. Will need a little bit of time to carb. 
Should have a keg of something there too.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/4/12)

Muscovy said:


> And i was hoping to get your opinion on a recent attempt at a Saison Manticle...




I'll be bringing a few different examples of mine you can compare with. Although I am a simple hedonist when tasting beer and not really concerned with style.

I'll have two 9L kegs and a range of bottled goodies.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (19/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I'll be bringing a few different examples of mine you can compare with. Although I am a simple hedonist when tasting beer and not really concerned with style.
> 
> I'll have two 9L kegs and a range of bottled goodies.




This is probably the only beer i have tried to brew to style, but I'll bank your feedback even if it is just...

"Muscovy! WTF is this sh#t!" Or " Wow I really enjoy the subtle phenols from your high ferment temp combined with subtle spice and bitterness and a crisp dry finish...delectable Muscovy!"


Apologies...sleep deprived...the 10 week old put me through my paces last night!
Getting excited for my first swap.


----------



## vic45 (19/4/12)

manticle, might see you next time.

I will send a pm next week with our address for those who haven't been here.

I've got 4 x 19 and 2 x 9 litre kegs ready to go as well as what everyone else brings, so I think we'll be right for beer  

We can get a rotating keg thing going so everyone can try everyone's kegged beers.

I don't have anything for my beer engine, so if anyone has, bring it for sure.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/4/12)

vic45 said:


> I don't have anything for my beer engine, so if anyone has, bring it for sure.



One of my kegs would be improved tenfold going through the engine...it is a hybrid English bitter, lowish abv, low carbonation. Out of the bottle it is still tasting a bit young, but hopefully the 9L in the keg has conditioned more rapidly. I will gladly keep it at a low carbonation if I can run it through the pump for a few pints.


----------



## vic45 (23/4/12)

I think I have pm'd everyone the address for this Saturday, if I missed you let me know.

Anyone else who is interested in becoming part of B.A.R. Brewers or just wants feedback on Beer they have brewed,bring a couple along and talk to some keen brewers.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/4/12)

Received all the details and looking forward to Saturday.
Beers are ready and drinkable, probable would drink raspberry sooner than later or refridgerate. It has a good amount of carb now, and with not having any experience with fruit beers am a bit worried of the fruit still fermenting and don't want it to overcarb. 
Cheers and see everyone soon :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (24/4/12)

Just taking my name off the list. Need to direct my energies to the home front and my beer really needs more conditioning than time will allow.
Was keen to sample some interesting sounding beers about.
Have a good weekend !

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: Vienna Ale (Bottled today!)
10 
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## wakkatoo (24/4/12)

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: Vienna Ale (Bottled today!)
10 
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


If there are any last minute contributors, slot your self in at either 5 or 10. For everybody else, make sure you number your bottles with the number beside your name as it appears above. 

Funny how in the original post I had it set at 12 swappers, it then got bigger and now we are back to 10 <_< 

Looking forward to it. My keg contribution was really nice out of the fermenter yesterday, should be carbed up nicely for saturday. 

My swap beer however will need another 2 weeks in a warm spot. 

See you saturday evening.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/12)

OOPS! I just slipped and poured a pint of my mid strength, darkish English bitter/ruby red ale from the keg. I really must be careful as I reckon I might slip again tonight. I am very happy with it; if it goes through the pump it will be...and you can feel free to quote me on this...******* delicious.

edit - changed the description as it meets no AABC/BJCP and thus don't want to create preconceptions, but it is lovely. Particularly looking forward to see of it passes the Buninyong, Lal Lal and Garibaldi test for English maltiness.


----------



## MaestroMatt (24/4/12)

Absolute, unmoving, freaking bright green light still for me this Saturday so looking forward to meeting some keen brewers from Ballarat and surrounds.....arguably, where all the best looking brewers reside.

And I would totally jump on those swap spaces but I really don't think I am doing any favours by putting my only beer at the moment (a Kolsch) in a bottle before it has had at least 4 weeks lagering.

Cheers,
MM


----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/12)

For us the whole 'swap' concept is really just keeping an eye out for what the other guys are up to more than anything. Speaking on behalf of myself (and possibly Vic13  ) we are there to drink beer, talk beer, talk shit...pretty much in that order. The 'swap' thing is fun because we can taste what person x is doing with his new mashtun, what has herms done to person x's brews, how is person y dealing with water additions etc. 

For me the swaps are part of an ongoing narrative, or discourse perhaps, with the other guys' beer... I have an idea what to expect from so-and-so, how does this beer compare to the last (because obviously we mostly bring our good beers, although the brave and honest often bring their average beers for feedback/fault identification).

My aim is to outdo myself each time and I am hoping there will be a few nods of approval from certain (different) members in regards to my 2 different saisons, harvest pale ale and the aforementioned light brown, reddish malty mid strength quaffer.

First time I haven't just turned up with a %7 hoppy AIPA haha. I intend to go to the Melb swap also, so depending on the norn's tapestry we might be able to work out a shared travel situation given how far the solo journey would be for you.

...oh and I think you must need to keep heading West for the good looking brewers, there's not much eye-candy in our group :blink:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (24/4/12)

Looking forward to bringing my own birthday cake. 
Green light so far for me, unless their is some unforeseen family event. (Possible with my fresh 10 week old)
Given it is my first swap, consider it my formative years...consider me brave and honest!


----------



## MaestroMatt (24/4/12)

I absolutely agree, Lecter. 

When I lived in Sydney, I frequently met with a small group of Western Sydney Brewers and besides the great beer that was always on offer, the best part was seeing the improvement to all the brewers skills each month. One of them even got so good at it that he went pro and is now head brewer at Riverside Brewing Company in Sydney. 

Even though ones own pleasure in the beer one creates is supreme, it's always good to hear it from others too! 

But the again...others might be more secure than I.


----------



## herbo (24/4/12)

Should be a good event lads. My swap beer is good to drink now so I'll have a few to open this weekend. Also got some other random stuff to taste. 

I've got a low octane (as in lowish IBU) citra IPA where I split the wort in two and fermented one with US-05 and the other with Wyeast American Ale II, same ferment temp, same time fermenting, etc. I'm not sure if there's much difference but will have both to taste and see if anyone notes any difference.

Minimum of 7 degrees Saturday night, pretty mild for the 'rat :lol:


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

:icon_chickcheers: 

Dusted the tent off and got batteries for the air mattie pump... mixed crate of longies... shit yeeeeah


----------



## wakkatoo (26/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Dusted the tent off and got batteries for the air mattie pump... mixed crate of longies... shit yeeeeah




Yep, swag is all sorted, even squeezed an extra-thick mattress in there. Must number the bottles tonight, which of course will mean doing a Lecterfan and "tripping" somewhere in the vicinity of the beer fridge and accidently pouring myself a beer  

Don't forget nibblies, peoples...


----------



## Muscovy_333 (26/4/12)

Righto, my ignorance prevails. 
Early in the piece i asked whether to bring tallies or stubbies..
I read the response as it doesn't really matter but on revisiting i see that tallies are the go. 
I have bottled a dozen Vienna Ale in stubbies for the swap and kegged the rest. (So dont have enough bottled)
In the spirit of the swap would anyone be concerned if i entered a Vienna Ale and an American Brown Ale (12 stubbies each) to avoid the brand of tight ar#e.
I bottled the Brown Ale last night so it will need some conditioning time.

I will make sure they are labelled clearly


----------



## wakkatoo (26/4/12)

Easy mistake to make. We won't say bad bad things about you....much. No probs from me at all. Both of those are a couple of my more regular brews so I'd be keen to try both. See you Saturday.


----------



## Lecterfan (27/4/12)

wakkatoo said:


> doing a Lecterfan and "tripping"



Now when I read about using 'acid' in the mash to lower the pH, how was I to know what sort of acid to use??? 






Muscovy said:


> In the spirit of the swap would anyone be concerned if i entered a Vienna Ale and an American Brown Ale (12 stubbies each) to avoid the brand of tight ar#e.



Sounds delicious! You could have just turned up and acted petulantly because it was your birthday hahaha. Don't stress yourself either way (but yes, more beer is better than less :icon_cheers: ).


----------



## Muscovy_333 (27/4/12)

For the benefit of all petulantly = unreasonably irritable or insolent.
I thought about playing the ignorance card, but it's not really in the spirit of my birthday or my first encounter with the BAR crew.
I'd do it to my mates, so perhaps I will save it for the next swap.

Looking forward to the meet..


----------



## herbo (27/4/12)

Hey Ballarat based peoples, have all of you guys got your travel arrangements sorted out to and from Garibaldi? Wondering for those not staying out there for the night if there's any opportunities for car pooling?

At this stage I should be okay for a lift out there but looks as though I'm hitching home at the moment. Better half not keen on waking the baby just to come out and get me! Fair enough I suppose.

If there's any opportunites for joint travel arrangements from Ballarat please let me know. Oh and there's me and another fella (a new brewer for the group) in the same boat so 2 seats needed. As mentioned I can do the trip out there, it's the trip back that's the problem at the moment. I'm guessing the trip back might be the problem for everyone else as well!

Cheers


----------



## Yob (27/4/12)

car keys going in the bowl as soon as I get there... where do you have to get to? too far for a taxi i presume...

tough one... 

cant wait it out till the morning to get home?


----------



## Lecterfan (27/4/12)

As I said Herbo, I'm hoping to stay the night but won't know definitely until tomorrow...I'll keep you posted...


----------



## herbo (27/4/12)

thanks fellas, yeah maybe a bit too far for a taxi, there could be issues getting one out there on a Saturday night I reckon.

Could stay out there, but would prefer to get home - would make wife happier if I made it home as well. Will be looking after the young fella on Sunday morning.

I'll continue to negotiate though!


----------



## wakkatoo (27/4/12)

sorry herbo. Will be staying the night, otherwise you know I'd be happy too. I might avoid putting my keys in the bowl tho. Not sure what it would mean if I accidentally pulled out 'yob's keys.......fair to say my swag is a SINGLE swag ;-)


----------



## Lecterfan (27/4/12)

wakkatoo said:


> sorry herbo. Will be staying the night, otherwise you know I'd be happy too. I might avoid putting my keys in the bowl tho. Not sure what it would mean if I accidentally pulled out 'yob's keys.......fair to say my swag is a SINGLE swag ;-)




It'd give new meaning to "doing a Lecterfan" though...my swag is very spacious...


----------



## MaestroMatt (27/4/12)

herbo said:


> thanks fellas, yeah maybe a bit too far for a taxi, there could be issues getting one out there on a Saturday night I reckon.
> 
> Could stay out there, but would prefer to get home - would make wife happier if I made it home as well. Will be looking after the young fella on Sunday morning.
> 
> I'll continue to negotiate though!




Hi Herbo,

I have a super early start on Sunday back to Hamilton so I don't plan on staying the night out there.

I also don't plan on downing a heap of drink either - more interested in some very small samples to see what is out there.

So I can't say exactly what time I would leave but you and your mate are welcome to hitch a ride back to Ballarat with me at the end of the evening. Any time you need to be back by?

Let me know if you want to take me up on the offer - no stress.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## herbo (27/4/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> Hi Herbo,
> 
> I have a super early start on Sunday back to Hamilton so I don't plan on staying the night out there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt, that would be excellent. There's no particular time I need to be back by, if you're the driver that time will be determined by your good self.

We'll chip in a fuel fee and give you a couple of extra beers for your troubles!

Cheers


----------



## Yob (27/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> my swag is very spacious...



What happens in the Rat, stays in the Rat?


----------



## pommie_granite (27/4/12)

Looking forward to the catch up.... Have the swap beers with some extra to crack open and a keg of Belgian pale, yet to be sampled (therefore quality To Be Determined), that we can break into as well.....


----------



## MaestroMatt (27/4/12)

herbo said:


> Thanks Matt, that would be excellent. There's no particular time I need to be back by, if you're the driver that time will be determined by your good self.
> 
> We'll chip in a fuel fee and give you a couple of extra beers for your troubles!
> 
> Cheers



No worries, mate. I would say that it won't be early but won't be late. Don't worry about fuel...no need - beer is the only fuel that really matters anyway....fuel for the soul!


By that stage I will be used to chauffeuring people around - my pregnant wife is going to tag along on the trip to Ballarat to 'get away'....but what she REALLY means is that she want me to drive her around to all the baby merchandise shops. I admit, those shops are interesting to a point and funny in a way....but they are a sure fire way to make one want a calming beverage by the end of the trip!


----------



## Lecterfan (27/4/12)

Kleiny's swap beers are safely (?) in my care. I've only sampled one of them...







...so far.


----------



## pommie_granite (27/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Kleiny's swap beers are safely (?) in my care. I've only sampled one of them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My one is the one at the back... Furthest from the front of the fridge..  




As for tomorrow: As a wiser man than me once said...... Giddy Up


----------



## Yob (28/4/12)

pommie_granite said:


> Giddy Up



B.A.R up?


----------



## Lecterfan (29/4/12)

Thanks to Vic45 for hosting - absolutely magnificent! 

Thanks heaps to the road-weary travellers who came from far and wide, and apologies to anyone I didn't get a chance to talk to properly (and apologies to anyone who got the Waldorf and Statler treatment...that's me on the right, Vic13 on the left).





It seemed that there was an extra line of swap beers left over this morning...did someone leave without taking their share?

Pretty good night when every beer you drink was made by someone who cares about their process, not a bad one among them.

Please take note that my beer has two important bits of info on the label: 1. It will improve with age as the treacle is predominant at the moment, and 2. It's quite highly carbonated (or will be by June when I recommend drinking it) so try not to use it for a hand held weight when doing your zumba routines in the lounge room. :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (29/4/12)

Great night fellas, was a heap of fun. 

Things I've learnt:
1. Vic13 makes a mean pizza
2. The beers were outstanding, I think everybody is stepping it up a notch
3. People are willing to travel long distances to these get togethers, we appreciate the effort!
4. Vic45 knows how to put on a good night!
5. Muscovy ducks are the 'mead' of the bird world with throbbing red knobs (apparently!)
6. Mesa99 won't return my messages ;-)

Things I haven't learnt: 
1. Where muscovy's username came from. And just what was he doing with those ducks on a dark and stormy night???

Till the next one fella's


----------



## Kleiny (29/4/12)

Might be my swap line, i wasnt there, hope somebody gathered me some beers.

I will pick em up from either lecter or wakka's just let me know where.

My beer against all protocol has no marks on the bottle at all, but is a Meantime IPA inspired beer, that you can drink now or wait a week or 2 for it to mature a bit

Hope the night was a blast
Kleiny


----------



## Lecterfan (29/4/12)

Kleiny said:


> Might be my swap line, i wasnt there, hope somebody gathered me some beers.
> 
> I will pick em up from either lecter or wakka's just let me know where.
> 
> ...



No chief, I boxed yours up and brought them home with me. We very sensibly did that side of things before the serious business started. I spread the excess of your beers between Vic45 and the not-present Mesa99.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (29/4/12)

For concise records I am updating the details of my contribution;

1 Wakkatoo: English something or another. Might play around with some dry hopping. 
2 Kleiny Maentime IPA inspired english IPA
3 Lecterfan - a medium dark ale that snubs its nose at styles and categories but that aims to taste nice and provide a smooth alcoholic kick.
4 Herbo - Dunkelweizen
5 
6 Beastie ?????
7 Vic45 Cascadian Dark Ale
8 pommie_granite - 'tis the Saison
9 Muscovy: Vienna Ale (Only been bottled for a couple of weeks) French Saison (using 3724, ready to go, but better if it has had some time to warm up)
10 
11 mmmyummybeer - Raspberry Redundancy, and or DCM Choc Orange Porter
12 Vic13


----------



## Muscovy_333 (29/4/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Great night fellas, was a heap of fun.
> 
> Things I've learnt:
> 1. Vic13 makes a mean pizza
> ...



Fellas, thanks for a great night. I'll finish the 'story of how muscovy became' next time. It's a great story, you really should hear it sometime. 

Beers were fantastic, hospitality exceptional, converstation invaluable, Lecterfans jokes.....room for improvement!


----------



## Yob (29/4/12)

Big thanks to Vic45.. 

will have to let us know when you get that car in the shed out.. :icon_drool2: 

Great night, Great beers.. the list goes on 

:icon_chickcheers:

oh yeah.. Happy Birthday Muscovy


----------



## MaestroMatt (29/4/12)

I don't feel ashamed to say I had pizza and freaky saison dreams last night - it was a good dream.

Absolutely massive props to Vic45 for the excellent meet last night. 

All the great people, good food and fantastic beers were extremely worth the trip out - next time I'll make sleeping arrangements so I can sample much more of the great beverages on offer.

I will definitely be back for the next one - wherever that may be.

Hope to catch up with some of you cool cats again at the Vic July swap/meet.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (29/4/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Big thanks to Vic45..
> 
> will have to let us know when you get that car in the shed out.. :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...




Thanks Yob,

glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. 

Looking forward to hearing how the MT build goes...( I think you said something about that or maybe i was having a Saison, pizza and yob dream as well while i stewed in my swag juices)


----------



## Muscovy_333 (4/5/12)

Righto, I'm breaking the silence.

#2 Kleiny's Maentime IPA inspired english IPA

Aroma: Slight ripe banana on first sniff (can't put my finger on the hop aroma..but i'm a novice for this style)
Appearance: cloudy/golden straw, pours and holds a good head with lacing
Taste: Good IPA bitterness, earthy/resin/mild hop spice, oh so slight residual sweetness, notable alcohol
Palate: medium length with carrying bitterness 
Overall: True to style in my limited experiencemore than happy to have another!


For the record.
The Vienna Ale i entered in the swap is ready to drink. I tried a new carbonation method, and is carbing up a little higher than i would have liked. Rip into it and let me know what you think...


----------



## Kleiny (5/5/12)

Yep dont think i managed to hit the mark with this, it is really nice out of the keg now so maybe a couple more weeks in the bottle.

The banana aroma should not be there and is a yeast management problem. (when i getsome space and time im going to clean up my yeast side of the process).

Scary that a 7% is easy to drink i wrote myself off before i noticed the other evening.

Cheers
Kleiny


----------



## manticle (5/5/12)

Did Lecterfan try and replicate what an authentic Roman orgy would be like again, wearing only his socks and using the contents of the fruit bowl for illustrative purposes?


----------



## MaestroMatt (5/5/12)

No Roman orgies, Manticle.... (should I feel let down now?)


Though, I believe he sparked off a fairly intense conversation centering around the ideal frequency of bowel movements per day. Apparently 3 is the golden number according to Lecterfan and a couple of others.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/5/12)

^ :lol: 

Mens health was a big issue for at least 20 minutes. I must admit, amongst the 'regular' faces the talk was less about beer than perhaps the newcomers should/could expect.


----------



## bum (5/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> amongst the 'regular' faces


Well played.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/5/12)

:lol:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (6/5/12)

Kleiny said:


> Yep dont think i managed to hit the mark with this, it is really nice out of the keg now so maybe a couple more weeks in the bottle.
> 
> The banana aroma should not be there and is a yeast management problem. (when i getsome space and time im going to clean up my yeast side of the process).
> 
> ...



I was definitely a bit chirpy after a couple of glasses Klieny. 

I dont normally go for IPA's so my feedback is very subjective for the style. 

Hop flowers or pellets? The reason i asked is because i recently dry hopped with some fresh home grown flowers and had a very similar result for aroma.


----------



## vic45 (6/5/12)

Muscovy said:


> I was definitely a bit chirpy after a couple of glasses Klieny.



Did you tell the Muscovy story? :lol:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (6/5/12)

vic45 said:


> Did you tell the Muscovy story? :lol:




My wife has already heard it 1001 times. 
It's partly the reason she married me. 

She likes the mystery!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/5/12)

#4 Herbo Dunkelweizen
Aroma: I wish I could describe it slight alcohol and has something in common with a Peninsula shiraz.
Appearance: first glass was crystal clear, magic deep brown with a red hue, pours a head which dissipates fairly quickly.
Taste: I swear there is a cherry/fruit note to it WTF
Palate: short/thin
Overall: Really interesting beer, great to taste something so different to what Im used too.


----------



## herbo (9/5/12)

Muscovy said:


> #4 Herbo Dunkelweizen
> Aroma: I wish I could describe it slight alcohol and has something in common with a Peninsula shiraz.
> Appearance: first glass was crystal clear, magic deep brown with a red hue, pours a head which dissipates fairly quickly.
> Taste: I swear there is a cherry/fruit note to it WTF
> ...



Nice feedback Muscovy, thanks. I haven't opened one of these myself yet so will revist your notes when I do.

I haven't got to any of the swap beers as yet. Need to set aside some time for this important task!


----------



## Lecterfan (9/5/12)

herbo said:


> I haven't got to any of the swap beers as yet. Need to set aside some time for this important task!



Same here. I'll probably attend to it as of 3pmish on Friday haha.


----------



## vic45 (9/5/12)

Last night I had pommie_granite's Saison and found it pretty hard to fault. Clear, spot on carbonation, good flavour all the way to the end.
I need a Saison on tap. 
Just had a bottle of my swap, not a black IPA, lets call it American Stout. Goes ok then.


----------



## pommie_granite (9/5/12)

I have had a couple since the swap (top night by the way)

*Wakka's ESB*

Good foamy head, retained well, nutty brown colour as i would expect for an ESB, pretty clear through the glass, carbed pretty much to form too i thought.
Aroma i couldnt place, bit of floral to it??? Nutty taste which i like, maybe a touch sweet, didnt get that much of a bitter finish? If i was doing your recipe for myself, i would look at bumping up the bittering a bit. All in all i'd go back for more  

*Muscovy's French Saison*
Bonjour! Really interested in this to examine the different yeast used. Carbs, head, clarity all good. For me i noticed more of a cloves element to the taste as compared to my belgian saison. Would have liked the taste to dwell a bit longer in the mouth, didnt seem to stick around? Good quencher, really got that dry finish :icon_cheers: 

Cheers guys, some good supping (and there was plenty of that on the night too....  )


----------



## pommie_granite (9/5/12)

vic45 said:


> Last night I had pommie_granite's Saison and found it pretty hard to fault. Clear, spot on carbonation, good flavour all the way to the end.
> I need a Saison on tap.
> Just had a bottle of my swap, not a black IPA, lets call it American Stout. Goes ok then.



Cheers vic45. If i was to do it again i would up the carbs a bit and not sure where it comes from but i get a bit of a bitter/astringent finish at the very end that i'd like to reduce (might play with hops to see if its that or a process problem - any thoughts from anyone please chip in). Reasonably happy with it, made a couple of crap batches previously so have brought things back to first principles and happy to get something drinkable!

(means i don't have to break into the oatmeal stout just yet h34r: )


----------



## Muscovy_333 (9/5/12)

pommie_granite said:


> I have had a couple since the swap (top night by the way)
> 
> *Muscovy's French Saison*
> Bonjour! Really interested in this to examine the different yeast used. Carbs, head, clarity all good. For me i noticed more of a cloves element to the taste as compared to my belgian saison. Would have liked the taste to dwell a bit longer in the mouth, didnt seem to stick around? Good quencher, really got that dry finish :icon_cheers:



Thanks for the feedback Pom. I agree!

I prefer to drink this beer at 10 degrees to get a bit more flavour impact...interested to hear what others think?


----------



## Lecterfan (10/5/12)

Dearest Muscovy,

I enjoyed your farmhouse ales on the night, and am drinking yours (FS) now that is at ambient back-porch temperature...probably about 8c-ish. Is this the same as the one we tried on the night?

Good carbonation (something that took me a few saisons to realise!), clear and pretty bright, a wonderful deep straw colour, good head that dissipated quickly. Aroma is tart and fruity, wonderfully dry...a great gully washer after a hard session of thrashing the sheets threshing the wheat, which is largely what it should be!

I think expecting lingering flavours out of a beer this dry is perhaps asking too much, given the AABC/BJCP I think it is pretty good - citrusy aroma with a hint of pepper in the taste, the tartness lingers but there is no real 'malt', but personally I'm not missing it. All I'm missing is another 6 of these beers (actually I'm about to hit one of mine after this that finished out at 1.002 so should be a good comparison).

P_G yours is on the hit-list for tomorrow! (doubt I'll say anything different to what you heard last tie though haha).


----------



## Muscovy_333 (10/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Dearest Muscovy,
> 
> I enjoyed your farmhouse ales on the night, and am drinking yours (FS) now that is at ambient back-porch temperature...probably about 8c-ish. Is this the same as the one we tried on the night?
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, 

I really appreciate your feedback, and i am looking forward to sussing out the other Saisons in the swap (This time i wont be cross eyed and thinking about mens issues whilst tasting!)

I have only tasted a couple of the swap beers so far but i feel it is a great learning curve for me and it is sure curing my cellar palate.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/5/12)

pommie_granite said:


> I have had a couple since the swap (top night by the way)
> 
> *Wakka's ESB*
> 
> ...



Cheers P_G. Agree with all of that. For a bit of fun it was dry hopped with some cascade for a week or so in the fermenter before bottling. I agree it is a touch on the sweet side. Had one last night and its pretty much ready to go fellas.

I had P_G's saison tonight. I was in the mood for one and it didn't disappoint. When I wasn't drinking it, I was just taking in the aroma that put me back in a bar somewhere near Mannekin Pis in brussels. Nice job, really enjoyed it. :beer:


----------



## vic45 (11/5/12)

Have had a couple more, not as many as before my last post though :huh: 
Should stop cross eyed, post pints, posting.

Muscovy's Saison.

Good carb, clarity and color. Head dissipated fairly quickly, certainly very dry and maybe a bit of yeast stress. Could of been a bottle issue as no-one else has detected any.

Beastie's ESB.

Carb spot on for style, good clarity, nice caramel. Stonefruit? in the finish. Would be a ripper through a handpump.

Herbo's Dunkleweizen.

Carb maybe a tiny bit low for weizen, good color, bubblegum, banana and liquorice? flavors. 3068? Very tightly packed head that laced well. 

All this beer tasting is tough work !!


----------



## Lecterfan (11/5/12)

Muscovy Vienna Ale. Again very clear and bright (do you have a specific fining, CC or filtering routine?), great aroma of malt and some spicy/earthy hops. Well carbonated, great for this beer, nice and spritzy without any bite, good attenuation, finished quite dry and moreish. Good head, dissipated quite quickly. Another excellent beer!

Herbo! Herbo old boy! I am LOVING this munich dunkelweizen monster. Beautiful deep ruby colour, fantastic yeast aroma mixed with grainy sweetness, lovely creamy head that persisted to the last mouthful (which was a shorter period of time on the second glass haha). It tastes and smells like it could/should perhaps have attenuated a bit more and thus I think this could have been balanced with a touch more bitterness if you intended to drink 3 litres of it in one session, but it doesn't taste particularly out of whack regardless. Is this a bit heavier on the munich than the wheat? I.e. more a munich dunkel than a dunkelweizen? It has been well enjoyed!

Pommie_Granite saison. A lovely example, wonderful aroma, not quite as dry as some examples but ab-so-loot-lee lovely nonetheless. As per our convo on the night try checking out some of Tony's comments on wy3724 available in various threads and maybe try bumping up the temp to finish off and create some bigger flavours from the yeast (perhaps these characteristics I enjoy are some of the flavours Vic45 picked up as stress in Muscovy's version - I think in this style, after a good hard couple of readings of Farmhouse Ales it would be difficult to have a saison that is too dry or has too many yeast characteristics to be honest, learn-ed judges may disagree). Having said all that, there is nothing negative I can say about this, I'd just be interested to see what you reckon of a similar beer 'pushed to the limits' so to speak. I re-iterate, bluddy delicious, just picking up from the night, be interested to see what you think about pushing the yeast a bit more and/or mashing lower. Having said all that, my next saison will be a more complex malty grain bill to see how that works with low mash temps and high fermentation temps to see how it goes... I think so far I prefer 3711 to 3724 so I may be biased more than others...


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/5/12)

vic45 said:


> Have had a couple more, not as many as before my last post though :huh:
> Should stop cross eyed, post pints, posting.
> 
> Muscovy's Saison.
> ...



Thank Vic 45, 

You have picked the same thing that I question about this beer. Although the more 3724 i come across the more i think it has done what it was supposed too. Fermented at 32degrees for 5 weeks to get to 1.003.


----------



## Kleiny (12/5/12)

Wish i had the time last week to pick my swap batch up from Lecter.

Gettin to some drinkun today while the footy is on

oh well another week to either mature or get drank up by Lecter himself


----------



## Lecterfan (12/5/12)

Kleiny said:


> Wish i had the time last week to pick my swap batch up from Lecter.
> 
> Gettin to some drinkun today while the footy is on
> 
> oh well another week to either mature or get drank up by Lecter himself




I did swap one of mine for yours as yours are being kept cooler and I wanted to try it hee hee hee...other than that all yours are present and accounted for!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Muscovy Vienna Ale. Again very clear and bright (do you have a specific fining, CC or filtering routine?), great aroma of malt and some spicy/earthy hops. Well carbonated, great for this beer, nice and spritzy without any bite, good attenuation, finished quite dry and moreish. Good head, dissipated quite quickly. Another excellent beer!



Thanks Lecter, 

I am in a 'malt phase' with my brewing at the moment, trying out grists that are heavy in a particular grain to improve my understanding of particular malt profiles in finished beers. 

This beer is an absolute experiment with Vienna and is a result of my first HERM step mashed beer. I never use finings or filtering in my set-up. 

It had a long mash schedule (probably close to 100mins) perhaps that is why it has cleared up nicely.
No-chill, CC over night, brewed with US-05


----------



## pommie_granite (13/5/12)

Wakka - glad you enjoyed :beer: 

LF - cheers for the feedback - yeah will have a look at the 3724 chat and would like to run some comparisons of the different saison yeasts to see what happens. At the moment i prob swing more towards the belgian saison but i wouldnt like to hang my hat on that verdict until i have worked with both. I certainly didn't hold at the same sustained temp as Muscovy, i pulled it up to 29C over the first week and then held there for one more week before bottling so next time there is an opportunity to let the yeast works its magic and perhaps clean it up a bit more. I think the aroma has faded a little since the first one i tried which was around a week after bottling (i bottled prob 4-5 weeks ago? will have to boot up beersmith to have a look). Still, for me it was better than i expected for a first stab at it.

Muscovy - was thinking similarly, after the fact, about your ale in terms of letting it warm up a bit (my bugbear with many bars and pubs is serving up their beer too cool) - shame we only get one of each to taste! Prior to the next swap i'll have a think about that and include my preferred serving temp on whatever i'm putting in.

*Beastie - *
Had a go on your ESB last night, and really enjoyed it. I know around vic 45's i was picking up some sweetness from your beer, I wonder if starting the night on 3 different saisons and a belgian pale/saison mongrel played some games with the old palate....!! I didn't pick that up anything like as much when trying it as the first beer of the evening yesterday. 

I let it warm up a bit from the fridge to get closer to an ale serving temp and it was a pleasure to drink, quite a fruity number, some nice yeast (?) character which combined nicely with the malt. There was a tiny bit of a sweet finish but i don't think it detracted from the overall experience. Lovely colour and held its head all the way to the finish.

(e: got my yeast numbers all mixed up)


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/12)

Beastie: I am not too proud to admit when I am Wrong.... I Agee with pommie_granite, the saisons probably changed our palates a fair bit, this esb is really drinkable, good malt and clean flavour. I'd still love you to brew one using some imported malts, particularly some imported crystal, but drinking this at room temp on a cool Sunday arvo it is really nice, thanks beastie!


----------



## Beastie (15/5/12)

Hi Pommie Granite and lecterfan. Thanks for the good feedback. Although I haven't had anymore since then, I will take Lecterfans advise and use English malt next time. I will try and have some ready for Deanos. 

By the way, I haven't had any of the swap beers yet. I will get stuck into a couple over the weekend.


----------



## herbo (15/5/12)

Thanks all for the comments on the dunkelweizen.

Muscovy - peninsula Shiraz, nice descriptor.

Vic45, yeah the yeast was 3068.



Lecterfan said:


> It tastes and smells like it could/should perhaps have attenuated a bit more and thus I think this could have been balanced with a touch more bitterness if you intended to drink 3 litres of it in one session, but it doesn't taste particularly out of whack regardless. Is this a bit heavier on the munich than the wheat? I.e. more a munich dunkel than a dunkelweizen? It has been well enjoyed!



Notes say it finished at 1.011 so I don't think it could attenuate much more than that. 52% wheat, 23% Munich. Basically the malt base is from "brewing classic styles" with a couple of small tweaks.

Apologies but I am yet to taste any!


----------



## Lecterfan (15/5/12)

herbo said:


> Notes say it finished at 1.011 so I don't think it could attenuate much more than that. 52% wheat, 23% Munich. Basically the malt base is from "brewing classic styles" with a couple of small tweaks.



Just me talking shit again, obviously my crusty old taste buds require a bit more bitterness haha. Beautiful beer none the less.

Wakka's ESB: as stated last time, nicely made beer, the crystal stands out a bit too much (assuming this is the same beer/ingredients/recipe as your last one). Vic45 and I were discussing yesterday how difficult it is to bottle carbonate this sort of beer because it really needs to be splashed into the glass in a pseudo hand pump style, and anything over 1(ish) volumes at ale-serving temps creates a frothy nightmare. I did enjoy this beer, the hop character is nice, well attenuated/nicely bittered (I'm scared to talk about attenuation after messing up my description/prediction with Herbos haha) and not much more to add...when are we getting a taste of a braggot???


----------



## wakkatoo (15/5/12)

Patience dear grasshopper. Patience. A braggot is on the cards, but it will only be in a small batch size.


----------



## herbo (15/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just me talking shit again, obviously my crusty old taste buds require a bit more bitterness haha. Beautiful beer none the less.



Might taste sweeter for other reasons, I don't know? Subjective game this beer tasting business.

Re ESB carbonation, I thought you would have suggested the "pocket sparkler"!


----------



## Lecterfan (15/5/12)

Absolutely! But if the beer is the slightest bit carbonated beyond 1 volume it seems that the old 'pocket sparkler' sends the beer out the top of the glass and all over the well-cleaned surface that you happen to be standing on hahahaha!


----------



## billygoat (15/5/12)

Make sure you brew something nice and British to bring to my place on the 21st July.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/5/12)

billygoat said:


> Make sure you brew something nice and British to bring to my place on the 21st July.



YES BOSS! I'm think 1469, GP, simps heritage crystal, a touch of munich and victory and more styrians than the swamps from Conan (or was that stygian?)...

I just lost 4 litres of my best ESB so far to a bunnings fermenter and shit-tap!!!! FURIOUS!!!! Talk about carpet licker!!!

Edit: Vic45 - American stout is a good description: it is a tasty stout but yet has a fantastic cascade aroma and flavour! Certainly very roasty, big hop aroma, great head that lingers all the way to the finish. Not a style that excites me but VERY drinkable, crisp and clean, nice one!!!


----------



## vic45 (16/5/12)

billygoat said:


> Make sure you brew something nice and British to bring to my place on the 21st July.



No worries, I've got heaps of Amarillo... h34r: .


----------



## Muscovy_333 (16/5/12)

*Wakkas ESB*
Aroma: Nutty, with earthy hop aroma and slight alcohol
Appearance: Pours a lovely tight head that holds and laces, nice and clear, low carb to style, and a beautiful amber colour
Flavour: Clean with a great balance of malt, hop spice and bitterness IMHO
Texture: thin, but carries on the palate
Overall: My style of beer, love it, even better as it warms up. Nice little competition going on between the malt and hops that kept me thinking.


----------



## billygoat (16/5/12)

vic45 said:


> No worries, I've got heaps of Amarillo... h34r: .



I quite like Armadillo.


----------



## pommie_granite (19/5/12)

vic45 - liked the american stout - very clean beer, crazy little twist with those toffee and choc notes finished off with that yank accent at the end.

El presidente gave it the seal of approval too after having a taste, and she's very picky about her dark beers....


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> YES BOSS! I'm think 1469, GP, simps heritage crystal, a touch of munich and victory and more styrians than the swamps from Conan (or was that stygian?)...



No need for the munich. Perfect grist hop and yeast blend right there.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (22/5/12)

*Beastie's ESB*
Cracking beer IMHO
clean,nutty, nuances of caramel, really nice mouthcoating texture.
One of those less is more beers.
Winner!


----------



## vic45 (22/5/12)

Muscovy said:


> *Beastie's ESB*
> Cracking beer IMHO
> clean,nutty, nuances of caramel, really nice mouthcoating texture.
> One of those less is more beers.
> Winner!



Spot on, Beastie is the quiet achiever of the B.A.R. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (24/5/12)

mmmyummbeer's porter. Mine is the choc orange variety. Lovely colour, good aroma, a faint taste remains of choc ornage, but otherwise a damn fine porter. One problem (subjective perhaps), as I served at ambient back porch temps (around 8c) the beer is waaay overcarbonated for my tastes. It has not affected the flavour luckily (no bite to it), but it is a little too active to be easily manageable...long slow pours and a lot of waiting for the beer:foam ratio to end up where I want it.

Otherwise, damn fine beer!

I tasted one of mine the other night...still overwhelmingly treacle-ish, but fine if splitting the bottle with someone...I had to drink the longneck over two nights as it still a bit much for me.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (24/5/12)

Im waiting for a dark stormy night to tackle your dark number Lecterfan


----------



## Lecterfan (25/5/12)

Muscovy said:


> Im waiting for a dark stormy night to tackle your dark number Lecterfan


 :lol: ...I see what you did there...

In all seriousness I'm trying to put half of my batch away to drink next winter.


----------



## herbo (25/5/12)

Some brief beer reviews:

Wakkatoo (English something): Pours a nice head, good carbonation. Malty but a bit 'sweet' for my tastes, perhaps needs more hop for greater balance. All the same the whole bottle went down a treat with some fresh Bluefin Tuna steaks and a salsa topping, Yum!

Vic 45 (Cascadian Dark Ale): Mine was highly carbed, but that seems to be different to what others have said so maybe just a slight bottle variation?? Smells great with the Cascade hop character. Pours a deep browny red with good clarity. Nicely balanced malt and hops.

Muscovy (Vienna Ale): Like it. Pours with great clarity and great foamy head. Has a great aroma and is a fine balance between hops and malt. American hops?? Has length, like a good red, can you say that about beer? Shame about the 330ml bottle, could have had more!  Interested in what your malt and hop % for this is??


----------



## Muscovy_333 (26/5/12)

herbo said:


> Some brief beer reviews:
> 
> Wakkatoo (English something): Pours a nice head, good carbonation. Malty but a bit 'sweet' for my tastes, perhaps needs more hop for greater balance. All the same the whole bottle went down a treat with some fresh Bluefin Tuna steaks and a salsa topping, Yum!
> 
> ...


FYI Herbo

*#27 Vienna Ale* (Special/Best/Premium Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.041 (P): 10.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

60% Vienna
24% Munich I
12% Wheat Malt
2.6% Crystal 120
1.4% Chocolate

0.2 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Magnum (11.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Magnum (11.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Amarillo (10.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 52C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05

Notes: Planned HERMS Step mash: and continual recirculation
40/53/63/69/76
10/10/30/30/10

Actual: 
40/53/63/69/76
30/10/40/40/10

Decoction:
Add 4 litres of extra water to mash in.
remove 4 litres at the end of the 63 degrees C step for a single decoction, reducing to 1 litre 
Sparge to 28 litres







0 min hop addition = 3min hop steep and addition to cold cube prior to transfer to fermenter

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mmmyummybeer (27/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> mmmyummbeer's porter. Mine is the choc orange variety. Lovely colour, good aroma, a faint taste remains of choc ornage, but otherwise a damn fine porter. One problem (subjective perhaps), as I served at ambient back porch temps (around 8c) the beer is waaay overcarbonated for my tastes. It has not affected the flavour luckily (no bite to it), but it is a little too active to be easily manageable...long slow pours and a lot of waiting for the beer:foam ratio to end up where I want it.
> 
> Otherwise, damn fine beer!
> 
> I tasted one of mine the other night...still overwhelmingly treacle-ish, but fine if splitting the bottle with someone...I had to drink the longneck over two nights as it still a bit much for me.



Glad you liked in, I actually cracked a one the other night and you are right it was also way over carbonated. I had some still sitting at room temp and has definitely kept fermenting, have placed them in the fridge and plan on releasing some pressure soon, also found that I couldn't taste any orange and only a faint taste of chocolate, it has definitely faded out over time. But it I recon it could pass as a porter if you didn't know it started out as a choc orange. 


Haven't tried your beer yet, have been savoring it until later


----------



## mmmyummybeer (27/5/12)

Feedback on some beers tried, so far 

Wakkatoo's ESB
Pours great looks good, Nice malty flavour. Could be just me but I did taste a bit of grassyness from the hops. I noticed you said you dry hoped and wondered if it was with flowers or pellets (I'm guessing flowers, maybe homegrown) I noticed it as the same flavour I had in some of my beers a while back that I put my home grown hops in. Otherwise great beer.

Muscovy's Vienna Ale
Upon opening the bottle and then pouring I couldn't believe how good that aroma was, so malty and inviting that I was salivating before it even reached my lips. :icon_drool2: Tasted good too.

Muscovy's French Saison
What can I say I loved this beer at the swap and really enjoyed it last night. 

Herbo's Dunkelweizen 
Great beer, really enjoyed, looked sensational in the glass, excellent colour, nice complexity of flavours with a touch of licorice. Could definitely go another


----------



## mmmyummybeer (27/5/12)

mmm might need to add a few more post, Husband's not too sure at being down as a 'partial man', :lol:


----------



## DU99 (27/5/12)

Which part is partial..  (and nice to meet you @ pro brew)


----------



## Muscovy_333 (27/5/12)

DU99 said:


> Which part is partial..  (and nice to meet you @ pro brew)




Partial to beer like the rest of us poor soles!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (31/5/12)

I'm going bananas!
I have tried to add my tasting notes 3 nights running for the cascadian dark ale with no love..WTF!


----------



## Muscovy_333 (31/5/12)

*Vic45 Cascadian Dark

Lovely tight Tan head with lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.
Piney/caramel aroma.
Punchy balance of malt and hops which works great. The flavour profile is quite 2 dimensional but makes for a beer with a difference!
Great 'chewy' mouthfeel and medium to high carb which suits this dark derivative. I'd call it a black IPA. Ibu's are certainly up their IMHO.
I adore dark beer, and this is a lovely twist on this style. 
I magine a polarising beer depending on whether or not your into dark hoppy beers. 
I'm more than happy with it, and figure it would be a great way to finish an evening on the turps or a sipper with a good robust feed. 
I could only handle 3 in a row before needing some respite. 

Hope this post makes it!*


----------



## Muscovy_333 (7/6/12)

Eyeing off the 'BIG WIFFEY' this morning before work. Thought it inappropriate to down it before i teach a class of 12 year olds. 
Anybody had a go at it yet. 
Lecter, Im not sure i can wait much longer.


----------



## Lecterfan (7/6/12)

After a brewday with a fellow BAR member on Tuesday we tasted my 2011 winter ale and it was definitely better now than it was then. But, it was a stupid choice of beers for the swap, so you might as well just hook into it. I've had a few bottles of it and it is certainly drinkable, it's just that the treacle character is still a bit too strong for my preference.

edit: It's 'The Big Whiffer Brewery', the beer is the winter ale. At %7.7 it is best consumed AFTER teaching the kiddies, no doubt.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (7/6/12)

Lecterfan said:


> After a brewday with a fellow BAR member on Tuesday we tasted my 2011 winter ale and it was definitely better now than it was then. But, it was a stupid choice of beers for the swap, so you might as well just hook into it. I've had a few bottles of it and it is certainly drinkable, it's just that the treacle character is still a bit too strong for my preference.
> 
> edit: It's 'The Big Whiffer Brewery', the beer is the winter ale. At %7.7 it is best consumed AFTER teaching the kiddies, no doubt.



Yup Whiffer...got it.

I love Treacle!

My lil girl is being released from hospital tomorrow after a few harrowing weeks. I may choose this to celebrate gettign her back home. 

Hopefully it doesnt put me in hospital ..he he.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/6/12)

Muscovy said:


> Yup Whiffer...got it.
> 
> I love Treacle!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your little girl :mellow: and I hope you don't see another hospital for a while. 

As for the beer, well I's sure it could never put you in hospital, keep you out definitely but not in :lol: mmm I better have a beer too just t be safe.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/6/12)

Whoaa Big Whiffer Winter Ale at room temp....
Winter Ale 3/4s underway as i type. 
First 1/4 challenged the taste buds, thought i was sucking on a rusty nail!
Plenty of spice and alcohol on the nose. Treacle and spice to taste and slippery on the palate (Due to the near 8% ABV i suspect). Pours a thick head that thins out quickly but clings on nicely
By half time my belly started to warm up and i was picking up a lovely 'black forest' cherry and chocolate thing going on between sips.
At 3/4 time, i feel like I have had a few. 
I have decided that this beer is the perfect camping beer. Would go nicely with a roaring camp fire, icy still night, big ugly woollen beany and a roudy red bearded philanthropist...or was that philistine...
7/8s of the way and i'm almost ready to go out and look for a fight...WTF!


----------



## Lecterfan (8/6/12)

Muscovy said:


> Whoaa Big Whiffer Winter Ale at room temp....
> Winter Ale 3/4s underway as i type.
> First 1/4 challenged the taste buds, thought i was sucking on a rusty nail!
> Plenty of spice and alcohol on the nose. Treacle and spice to taste and slippery on the palate (Due to the near 8% ABV i suspect). Pours a thick head that thins out quickly but clings on nicely
> ...



Rusty nail? haha...that must be all the galvanised iron I added to secondary...

Beany wearing, rowdy, red-bearded PHIL - 'osopher' is what you are after there. As for 7/8ths obstinacy...absolutely! WINTER IS COMING! This is the beer to harden your heart against those-beyond-the-wall.... or to join them post-Fist of The First Men battle, whichever you prefer...


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/6/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Rusty nail? haha...that must be all the galvanised iron I added to secondary...
> 
> Beany wearing, rowdy, red-bearded PHIL - 'osopher' is what you are after there. As for 7/8ths obstinacy...absolutely! WINTER IS COMING! This is the beer to harden your heart against those-beyond-the-wall.... or to join them post-Fist of The First Men battle, whichever you prefer...




In all honesty, i loved it. 
I used to enjoy Bundy Rum in my hay-day but i am a family man these days. This had some correlation with Rundy Bum somehow. Didn't quite turn me into the bundy bear, but certainly appealed to the possum in me....


----------



## Kleiny (17/6/12)

Vic45 cascadian dark ale

This is an absolute cracker but I would have thought closer to an American inspired stout
I get the slight taste and smell of American hop but followed by more stout styled malt flavour
Great flavour from dark malts the dry acidity of choc malts 

I am really enjoying his beer 

Well done


----------



## vic45 (17/6/12)

Kleiny said:


> Vic45 cascadian dark ale
> 
> I would have thought closer to an American inspired stout
> 
> Well done




Thanks Kleiny, After I started to drink this had to change my swap beer to American stout. Way too much roast and choc for black IPA, but not a bad stout.
I still have some kegged and it is great on these cold nights.


----------



## vic45 (17/6/12)

billygoat said:


> Make sure you brew something nice and British to bring to my place on the 21st July.




Brewed it today. Gone for a dryish IPA, nice and British as required B) .


----------



## Lecterfan (26/6/12)

So - as most of you know, I've had a pretty average run with my penchant for experimentation and attempts to overcome my brewing plateau leading me into water additions.

Although I am thrilled to report that I have three beers almost in a row that I am really happy with and ready for the next meet.

Anyway, I overdid it like mad, *including the winter ale in the swap*.

Today I have finally received a pretty detailed (more than Vic45 got ages ago) water report from CHW (although most of you guys are all using rainwater, but just thought I'd let you know). 

Anyway, to quote Fix from Wheeler's article (good lord, a secondary citation, don't tell the academics): "High sulphate levels and dark beers are not a particularly good marriage. The effects are a drying and astringent afterfinish".



So yes, the winter ale - good in theory, average in reality and unlikely to improve with age - suffers from this. This would explain the astringency given that I had pH and mash and sparge temps undercontrol as well as setting my recipes at only %68 (they were at %78 for the first 12 months of my AG career in an attempt to get every last fermentable out).

Live and learn! :beerbang:


----------



## billygoat (6/7/12)

Just thought I would ask what people had brewed for the 21st July so I knew what I've got to look forward to.
I have brewed a 5.6% ESB with Heritage crystal and a 5.2% Landlordish type of pale ale. 
Lecterfan and I had a taste test on Tuesday to make sure they were drinkable.
So what will you all be bringing?


----------



## vic45 (6/7/12)

You and Richy had a "taste" hey, hmmm. 

My IPA is cold conditioning atm and still have a few longies of the meantime IPA clone I did for the last swap if anyone is up to the challenge.
Could bring a keg of well lagered Dortmunder h34r: Better not.

Planning on bringing a game pie and some Brit smallgoods if I can find a good butcher shop.


----------



## pommie_granite (7/7/12)

billygoat said:


> Just thought I would ask what people had brewed for the 21st July so I knew what I've got to look forward to.
> I have brewed a 5.6% ESB with Heritage crystal and a 5.2% Landlordish type of pale ale.
> Lecterfan and I had a taste test on Tuesday to make sure they were drinkable.
> So what will you all be bringing?


I'll be bringing along a landlord clone and whatever I can pick up from the British butchers in dandenong. Picked up a couple of bits today to trial, will call in on the way over on the Saturday so if anybody wants anything picking up google 'robs UK produce' and have a look at their range and drop me a mail

Anyone for haggis?


----------



## colonel (7/7/12)

I'll be bringing an English Pale Ale to put through an engine.
And a couple of leftover bottles of my Robust Porter which I'm pretty happy with.

After using Maris Otter in a few brews, I've got to say that I'm not a real fan.
I have 3/4 of a bag, if anyone would like to swap for another base malt , or beer, or both, haha.

Also, if anyone wants a wood burning shed heater, let me know.
It's made out of an old 90lb gas bottle, again, a couple of beers will seal the deal

As for food, maybe a beef and stout stew? I'm still thinking.


----------



## billygoat (7/7/12)

pommie_granite said:


> I'll be bringing along a landlord clone and whatever I can pick up from the British butchers in dandenong. Picked up a couple of bits today to trial, will call in on the way over on the Saturday so if anybody wants anything picking up google 'robs UK produce' and have a look at their range and drop me a mail
> 
> Anyone for haggis?


Went to the pommy butcher in Dandenong on Thursday and picked up some Cumberland and Lincolnshire sausages for the 21st. Also grabbed some Black Pudding, Cornish pasties and some pork pies for Mrs Billygoat.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/7/12)

vic45 said:


> You and Richy had a "taste" hey, hmmm.



In the name of better brewing.


Seeing as though there are going to be heaps of pales, I will bring my northern brown/rigg welter attempt. I had one the other night - a bit thin in the mouth, but the flavours were quite nice...as per the original and the CYBI interview it really is at its best around12c-14c and served with a splash (in place of a pump), both factors which help increase the mouthfeel.

I'll be bringing some bastard pasties...Cornish via Brown Hill.

I reckon I might need to bring a back-up digestive system and a second arsehole also.


----------



## Beastie (8/7/12)

I will be bringing my esb that became a special, same recipe as the give away at Martys but with some changes, thanks to Richards suggestions. I will pick up some cheeses, and good old pickled onions.


----------



## pommie_granite (10/7/12)

billygoat said:


> Went to the pommy butcher in Dandenong on Thursday and picked up some Cumberland and Lincolnshire sausages for the 21st. Also grabbed some Black Pudding, Cornish pasties and some pork pies for Mrs Billygoat.



Two thumbs up for the sausages, worked our way through a few of the pork sausages the other day. The cumberlands looked good too.

Goatey if you have the snags sorted, i shall seek out some other bits maybe (perhaps some other fine healthy red-meat related british-style produce to make sure we give LFs extra set of intestines a workout :beerbang: )


----------



## Muscovy_333 (10/7/12)

Lads...so jealous. 
I see the mens health discussion has been kick started already.
Hope the Ballarat breeze doesn't cut you in half!


----------



## billygoat (10/7/12)

pommie_granite said:


> Two thumbs up for the sausages, worked our way through a few of the pork sausages the other day. The cumberlands looked good too.
> 
> Goatey if you have the snags sorted, i shall seek out some other bits maybe (perhaps some other fine healthy red-meat related british-style produce to make sure we give LFs extra set of intestines a workout :beerbang: )


The snags are sorted, not sure about Lecters extra intestine though.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/7/12)

Don't worry about me, my intestines and arteries have had a stern talking to and I have got my will in order (being an asset-rich poor-student), so I can eat all the salt and red meat I want.


----------



## billygoat (18/7/12)

Just a reminder for this coming Saturday night (21st).
Kick off will be around 5 pm and hoping to eat about 6 to 6.30
Anyone who hasn't been here before or can't remember how to get here, send me a PM and I'll give you the details.
Don't forget your best pommy ale and bring a drinking vessel.
Cheers


----------



## MaestroMatt (18/7/12)

Sorry I won't be at this one, brewers.

I had a blast at the last meet but I am making the trip to Melbourne for the VIC case swap the following weekend. Just couldn't commit to another weekend away.

Hope it all goes down well!


----------



## wakkatoo (18/7/12)

Very, very dirty I can't be there. 
Have a ball lads!


----------



## herbo (19/7/12)

Guys, I'm in doubt for the meet on Saturday. Been invited into the members for the 'pies vs hawks match, couldn't resist going. Not too sure what time I'll be back in Ballarat. I want to drop the "British summer ale" that I have brewed for the event off at billygoat's prior just in case. Keen for you blokes to try it, it's different to what I am used to due to the Demerara sugar in it, it's come in at 6.3% so watch out! 

Billygoat, will pm you to arrange drop off.


----------



## colonel (23/7/12)

Great night, Billygoat!!
Thanks for hosting another great BAR meet.
I think everyone would agree with me that your bar/shed/brewery is the perfect venue for enjoying the fruits of our craft.
Sunday morning's breakfast went down a treat, too.

Cheers mate.
Colonel

P.S. thanks also to those who went to the trouble of making the sausage rolls, pork pies, and pasties etc. Grouse beer food!!


----------



## billygoat (23/7/12)

Glad you enjoyed the night.
Hope you get those wobbly boots sorted before you go back to work.
Thanks to Albainian and Ty for making the trip up and to everyone who bought goodies along.
Someone has left a white and blue plate and there is also a 2 litre PET bottle with ESB marked on it.
Thanks Vic45 for leaving me a bottle of your IPA, enjoyed it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## 1974Alby (23/7/12)

I think it must have been Herbo's 6.3% summer ale at 1:30am that tipped me over the edge...Had an awesome time Saturday, great to meet some fellow brewers..felt like death yesterday...but you get that sometimes!!!


----------



## Ausward (24/7/12)

Big thanks to Billgoat for hosting us on Saturday night. Had a blast, cant wait to get brewing (and sharing) a drop or two.


----------



## pommie_granite (25/7/12)

billygoat said:


> Glad you enjoyed the night.
> Hope you get those wobbly boots sorted before you go back to work.
> Thanks to Albainian and Ty for making the trip up and to everyone who bought goodies along.
> Someone has left a white and blue plate and there is also a 2 litre PET bottle with ESB marked on it.
> Thanks Vic45 for leaving me a bottle of your IPA, enjoyed it yesterday afternoon.



Great night Billygoat, sounds like you boys kept up the good work for a while after we left..


----------



## Beastie (29/7/12)

pommie_granite said:


> Great night Billygoat, sounds like you boys kept up the good work for a while after we left..



Great night Billygoat, I am really envious of your setup. Thats my Pet bottle of ESB it highly over carbonated, as soon as you open it the bubbles mix the sediment through the beer. 

So its my place for the next meet, Sat 20th October. Sunny Enfield. Beer that go well with meat.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/8/12)

Beastie said:


> So its my place for the next meet, Sat 20th October. Sunny Enfield. Beer that go well with meat.



done! Beastie's BAR bash


----------



## Muscovy_333 (11/9/12)

So I just have to re-ignite an oldie. 
Pomie Granites Saison from the vic45 BAR swap...
Pickle me Grandmother! 
It was the last swap tally I had left and was saving it for summer. Got some good news today so decided to crack the Saison, and it certainly did not disappoint. 
Lovely mild funk on the nose, and a well balanced malt and hop balance. Not much more to say. Nice dry Quaffer.
I will give the 3711 a crack this summer.
Hat off to you Dan, very drinkable.


----------



## vic45 (16/9/12)

After this ^ post I had a look through my shed fridge yesterday and found a 330ml with no label that turned out to be Saison and a 750ml with 14 on the cap its ESB or SB.
Absolutely beautiful, I don't know who brewed either of these, but if it is you thanks, feel free to leave beers in my fridge anytime :beer:


----------



## pommie_granite (21/9/12)

Muscovy said:


> So I just have to re-ignite an oldie.
> Pomie Granites Saison from the vic45 BAR swap...
> Pickle me Grandmother!
> It was the last swap tally I had left and was saving it for summer. Got some good news today so decided to crack the Saison, and it certainly did not disappoint.
> ...



Glad you like mate, just got batch number two up and running, i'll be happy if it just turns out the same again - its 3724 if you fancy giving that a go

Cheers!





(vic45 - i think that might be muscovys saison if it was in a stubby)


----------



## Muscovy_333 (21/9/12)

(vic45 - i think that might be muscovys saison if it was in a stubby)
[/quote]

Yep, I left a couple of rogue 3724 Saisons in the fridge...well on the back door step. 

Dan, Keep a stash of your next batch of Saison for 6 months. Mine hit its straps after 6 months and is getting better and better.


----------



## pommie_granite (22/9/12)

Muscovy said:


> (vic45 - i think that might be muscovys saison if it was in a stubby)
> 
> 
> Yep, I left a couple of rogue 3724 Saisons in the fridge...well on the back door step.
> ...



I might hide some in the spare room - out of sight, out of mind.. impulse control is a wonderful thing, or so i have heard


----------

